# Surf Report - 06/02/15



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Since everyone is posting their surf report here is mine. Got an invite from a buddy that did well Monday afternoon so we headed out Tuesday afternoon. Pretty much perfect conditions as the winds were non existent and the surf was calm and flat.

I was chunking live shrimp. I had a great time as I caught about 15 specs with 4 being keepers.

You can see in the picture below that I broke my Falcon Bucoo at the handle. When I was paddling back in, I got sideways where the waves were breaking and turtled. The rod was in the holder so when she rolled the the tip dug into the bottom and it snapped at the handle. I have this on video and may show it one day 

I have turtled twice and both times it was in the surf. Tight lines!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

*06/04/15*

I went out again on Wednesday afternoon to try the surf again.

Wind was considerably higher than the previous day, slightly out of the SW. Water clarity was still good but it was pretty sporty.

As soon as I got there, I nailed a nice trout that was probably 21 or 22. Then it pretty much died. About 45 minutes before dusk, got into a school and caught about 15 more but all were around 15 inches with the exception of one keeper. They were all males and very aggressive grunters. Bite was very aggressive.

Of the fellow anglers fishing around me, I did not see much activity. I was using live shrimp again and a friend that was near me was using croaker with no success.

Tight surf lines


----------

